# Fuel line replacements



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

*Fuel line replacements $80 shipped*

I dont know if anyone else has had this problem but i just had this fuel line break and have had a hell of a time finding a replacement for it. So i decided to make my own replacement kit for it. I was seeing if there was anyone with the same problem that was looking for a replacement. Im going to be selling kits at $90 each shipped. As soon as i get my parts to put mine together ill post pictures of it up for all to see.








Picture of hose.








Placement of hose.


_Modified by MKIGTITDI at 8:20 AM 4-29-2010_


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: Fuel line replacements (MKIGTITDI)*

Crimp-on ferrules and new banjo fittings and everything?
I might just be in for a set... though not for that particular location.


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Fuel line replacements (turbinepowered)*

I found the banjo fittings and hoses to replace the part but i didnt go that route do to the $150 for just the 2 fittings.


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Fuel line replacements (MKIGTITDI)*

So update on this ill have pictures up either saturday or monday of my new set up. I wont have my first set up till saturday.


----------



## lastplc (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Fuel line replacements (MKIGTITDI)*

what size banjo fittings did you use. i need to remake one of my fuel lines but dont know what size to order


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Fuel line replacements (lastplc)*

I didnt go for the banjo fittings because of the cost


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Fuel line replacements (MKIGTITDI)*

So here's the set up minus the fuel hose itself. I have to wait till monday to get it.


----------



## ny_fam (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: Fuel line replacements (MKIGTITDI)*

Interested in part sources, part numbers and prices for this setup. Think this is a common issue.


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Fuel line replacements $90 shipped (MKIGTITDI)*

Now heres the last pic of the bunch. I personally deleted the cold start injector on my set up and it runs and starts fine. But for those of you interested it will cost $90 shipped as it is in this picture. I cant move on the price do to the cost of the parts. I dont get them discounted but if theres enough interest ill look into getting them in bulk. might knock the price down a little but for now it's set.


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Fuel line replacements $90 shipped (MKIGTITDI)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Fuel line replacements $90 shipped (MKIGTITDI)*

price might be going down bump getting a quote for parts through a local shop. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Fuel line replacements $90 shipped (MKIGTITDI)*

Bump for a lower price!! Found the parts through a local speed shop! *New price $80*


----------



## JimLill (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Fuel line replacements $90 shipped (MKIGTITDI)*

this is a lower $ basis of an alternative approach
http://www.behrents.com/p/EAR807691.html


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Fuel line replacements $90 shipped (JimLill)*

I looked into that as well. Good luck getting that to work on the filter side. I'm not trying to be an ass about this either. It took me a while to come up with what I did. I would have rather gone the route of banjo fittings but found it almost impossible to find one that was a reasonable price that would work on the fuel filter side. Theirs 2 different threads going on here.


_Modified by MKIGTITDI at 11:12 AM 5-1-2010_


----------



## JimLill (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Fuel line replacements $90 shipped (MKIGTITDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKIGTITDI* »_ I'm not trying to be an ass about this either. 

NP.......
I have used a bunch of this stuff and have found that you often have to use a VAG banjo bolt with the AN Banjo. I have also taken the adapter out of the filter end, and put the banjo right there, again using a VAG bolt.
What you did looks great, and I spent a ton of time on this stuff too so know the pain it can be.


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Fuel line replacements $90 shipped (JimLill)*

The 10mm bolt worked with the 12mm fitting??


----------



## JimLill (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Fuel line replacements $90 shipped (MKIGTITDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKIGTITDI* »_The 10mm bolt worked with the 12mm fitting??

Not having that same CIS in my VW, I didn't have to deal with 10mm. But I see you're selling this rigs. so run with it


----------

